# Offset Smoker recommendations in California



## daspyknows (Jun 9, 2020)

Looking for a new offset smoker.  Have used a Weber for years but time to upgrade.  Budget ideally $750 to $1500 and want to use wood rather than pellets.  Any ideas?  Located in Northern California.


----------



## forktender (Jun 10, 2020)

"Kat" check Craig's list, might have to save a little longer depending on what size you're looking for.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 10, 2020)

Check out Allen's welding and woodworking on youtube and facebook. This guy is out of TX and makes amazing stuff at great prices, a 40" offset is $950 + shipping, 3/16" steel, $1,050 for 1/4"


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 10, 2020)

I'd check out BPS, they carry a line of 1/4" steel made offsets and the shipping won't kill you. RAY



			https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/Horizon-Smoker-20-Classic-Backyard-Smoker


----------



## D.W. (Jun 10, 2020)

As forktender mentioned, KAT out of Modesto, you can find them on craigslist. GStackPits in Suisun, they use to be in Vallejo.  Norcal Patio and BBQ in Santa Clara use to carry yoder and horizon stick burners, and Bass Pro in Rocklin I believe carries horizon as well.

Edit - KAT has a website now, just enter KAT bbq smokers in google.


----------



## daspyknows (Jun 10, 2020)

Thx.  I think a friend has the Horizon model.


----------



## ofelles (Jun 10, 2020)

There are some great builders out there but make sure you check the freight costs.  I got my Klose grill last year at 650# the freight was $480.  This year I got an LSG cabinet and at 950# freight was $580.  Both out of Texas to Calif


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 10, 2020)

Call KAT and see what he has that fits your budget. He is near Modesto


----------



## forktender (Jun 11, 2020)

Kat builds one hell of a reverse flow offset smoker.
I've had the pleasure to smoke 30 racks of ribs, and a whole hog on one, not at the same time over a weekend.
They are built like a tank and Kat stands behind each smoker, if I had the space I'd buy one in a heart beat.

Where bouts in Norcal do you live? I'm from Clayton now living in Concord.

Good Luck.
Dan


----------



## daspyknows (Jun 13, 2020)

El Cerrito hills.  Have messages into Kat but no response yet.


----------



## ozzz (Jun 13, 2020)

Bass Pro sells Horizon Offset Smokers 1/4 steel with free shipping. I have the 24" Marshal .


----------



## daspyknows (Jun 26, 2020)

Just ordered the Horizon 20" Marshal Smoker.  Should arrive in late August.  Had it narrowed to the Horizon and Lang models.  Was never able to get a hold of anyone at KAT  and even with the higher shipping the prices were pretty close.


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 3, 2020)

Finally shipped today.  Should be in my possession in one week.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 3, 2020)

Awesome. Congratulations


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 15, 2020)

Well, it finally arrived today on a broken pallet, strapped to another pallet.  Looked like it had fallen over in shipping.  Handles bent to a 46 degree angle with paint scraped off.  I refused delivery and will see what tomorrow brings.  Late and damaged is not a good thing.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 15, 2020)

Bummer!


----------



## forktender (Sep 15, 2020)

Should've called horizon while the delivery guy was there, to ask about a heavily reduced price like 4 or 5x the shipping cost and got it repaired.

That stinks sorry man, shipping anything since Covid has been a complete cluster hump.
Don't you have a Bass Pro Shops near you? They have a store on Cherry Ave in S.J I know they ship to B.P. and you could pick it up from them.


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 15, 2020)

I did, they were already closed.   UPS LTL delivery guy warned me.  He didn't expect me to take it.  I wonder if it was on one of the trucks blown over by the high winds in Utah.  I figure those discussions will occur tomorrow but after seeing it not sure that makes much sense unless its $500 off.  

There was no benefit from ordering from Bass Pro Shops and getting it from there to where I live would have required renting a U-Haul to drive it home.


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 16, 2020)

They are building me a new one and it should go out around the time the crashed one returns.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 16, 2020)

I was wondering earlier today about what happened. Thanks for the update.


----------



## D.W. (Sep 16, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> They are building me a new one and it should go out around the time the crashed one returns.


Been a heck of a roller coaster for you. I really hope this next one gets to you soon!


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 12, 2020)

It is finally here.   Now need the spare the air days to stop so I can do some cooking.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks fabulous. Congratulations. I would fire it off any way. Not sure cooking applies the air thing does it ?


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 12, 2020)

Unplug your stove and tell them it doesn’t work and a fella needs to fill the tank on his ass whopping machine


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 12, 2020)

Let somebody else spare the air, you have a brand new beautiful offset smoker! Do a break-in burn, then do a cook. If you are going to heed all that spare the air crap in CA you'll wind up using your offset once a month, if you are lucky. There's too many people, too many cars, and too many fires, I know this to be true, I lived there for 67 years. Light it up! RAY


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 12, 2020)

Spare the air ended this afternoon.  Doing the burn in smoke now.  Real cooking tomorrow.


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 13, 2020)

First smoke today.  Brining 2 chickens and will spatchcock them and 1 rack of St. Louis style ribs.   If this goes well with be doing a boneless leg of lamb and a brisket over the weekend.  Have to make up for lost time.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 13, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> Now need the spare the air days to stop so I can do some cooking.



I just read the spare-the-air regulations for the Bay Area, Daspyk. The regs include outdoor grills and smokers. First offense, $100. Second $500. Third and beyond, higher.

They don't have a smilie here for what I'm thinking of those regulations.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 13, 2020)

Edit. I see you are going for it. Can’t wait for the results. Standing by


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 13, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I just read the spare-the-air regulations for the Bay Area, Daspyk. The regs include outdoor grills and smokers. First offense, $100. Second $500. Third and beyond, higher.
> 
> They don't have a smilie here for what I'm thinking of those regulations.



No spare the air alerts so going for it.  Got the first neighbor complaining.  Told her there was no spare the air alert.  Figuring I will get a visit from someone else next.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 13, 2020)

She must be a vegan


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 13, 2020)

Throw a can of tofu on to build a bridge lol. Or a cabbage


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 13, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> She must be a vegan



That's not my problem


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 13, 2020)

Lol


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 13, 2020)

First cook complete.  A bit of learning in terms of keeping temps steady.  Ribs took 6 hours at 225.  Very happy with the results.  Next up a brisket.


----------

